# Da nicht für



## berndf

Die traditionelle Antwort auf _Danke_ ist in Hamburg _Da nicht für_.

Was ich mich frage, ist, ob dies ein spezifisch Hamburger Ausdruck ist oder ob der auch in anderen Teilen Norddeutschland genauso gebräuchlich ist.


----------



## Sowka

Ich kenne und verwende den auch, habe dabei aber das deutliche Gefühl,  dass er von weiter nördlich kommt.

Und für die korrekte Aussprache muss das "t" vom "nicht" entfallen. Dann hat der Ausdruck den richtigen Sound.


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> Ich kenne und verwende den auch, habe dabei aber das deutliche Gefühl, dass er von weiter nördlich kommt.


Für Dich ist es also eher ein Lehnausdruck?


Sowka said:


> Und für die korrekte Aussprache muss das "t" vom "nicht" entfallen. Dann hat der Ausdruck den richtigen Sound.




(Und wenn's richtig nach Waterkant klingen soll, kann man das _a_ auch weit hinten und leicht gerundet sprechen und aus dem _ü_ ein _ö_ machen.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> Ich kenne und verwende den auch, habe dabei aber das deutliche Gefühl, dass er von weiter nördlich kommt.
> Und für die korrekte Aussprache muss das "t" vom "nicht" entfallen.


Genau so ist es auf dieser Karte verzeichnet.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Genau so ist es auf dieser Karte verzeichnet.


Danke, das hilft. Die meisten roten Punkte scheinen entlang der Nordseeküste in Nordfriesland, Dithmarschen und Ostfriesland. Ob es vielleicht ursprünglich aus dem Friesischen kommt?


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> Für Dich ist es also eher ein Lehnausdruck?


Ich habe jetzt darüber nachgedacht und kann die Quelle dieses Ausdrucks für mich nicht ausmachen (nur halt, dass ich es als "nördlich!" abgespeichert habe). Ich mag den Ausdruck gerne und verwende ihn durchaus aktiv, und ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass er zu Befremden führt.

Und die Karte von JClaudeK bringt ja objektive Erkenntnisse.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich bin im eher südlich-östlichen Bereich verortet und habe den Ausdruck immer als Ablehnung empfunden. Erst durch das Forum hat sich das etwas gemildert.
Ich habe mich für etwas bedankt. "Da nicht für" hieß für mich "Ich lehne den Dank ab."

Zu DDR-Zeiten habe ich es nie gehört, oder ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern. Im Wesentlichen kenne ich es aus dem Forum. Der Karte nach ist es Nordwesten. Das bestätigt, dass ich es kaum hören konnte. Wenn es jemand verwendet hätte, wäre er aus dem Westen gewesen. Es hätte Vorurteile gefördert. Dabei hat es keine Bedeutung im Sinne: "Ich möchte keinen Dank." Die habe ich durch Unkenntnis hineingelegt.

Auch "nicht nötig" empfinde ich eher als Ablehnung.
Dabei scheint es ebenfalls eine inhaltleere Phrase geworden zu sein.


----------



## Sowka

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe mich für etwas bedankt. "Da nicht für" hieß für mich "Ich lehne den Dank ab."


Das ist interessant. Und vielleicht hängt das mit der Intonation zusammen. "*Da* nich *für*" wird, wie ich es erlebe, ganz stark auf dem ersten Wort betont. Es bedeutet also, dass man die erbrachte Leistung als nicht so wertvoll ansieht, dass dafür Dank zu erwarten wäre; eine Art Bescheidenheitsformulierung.

Und meistens wird ja noch etwas danach gesagt: _*Da* nich für -- das hab ich doch gern gemacht!_


----------



## Hutschi

Mit der Ergänzung hätte ich es nie falsch interpretiert.

Es gibt ja auch "Der Handschuh":

Der Handschuh – Wikipedia

„Den Dank, Dame, begehr ich nicht“,

Der Handschuh macht hier die andere Bedeutung - Ablehnung - völlig klar.


----------



## anahiseri

nichts zu danken 
kann man auch als Ablehnung interpretieren


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Im Wesentlichen kenne ich [den Ausdruck] aus dem Forum.


Mir ist er auch erst hier begegnet. Vorher hatte ich ihn nie gehört/ gesehen.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Mir ist er auch erst hier begegnet. Vorher hatte ich ihn nie gehört/ gesehen.


Das Phänomen an sich (Zerlegung von Pronominaladverbien im Norddeutschen) sollte aber bekannt sein.

Da habe ich keine Zeit zu.
Da habe ich kein Problem mit.
Da habe ich keinen Bock drauf.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Das Phänomen an sich (Zerlegung von Pronominaladverbien im Norddeutschen) sollte aber bekannt sein.


Bekannt schon, aber nicht "üblich" im Süden.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich wohne ungefähr in der Mitte, da wäre auch möglich:

_Da nicht dafür.
_
Es existiert aber nicht als Redewendung als Antwort auf einen Dank.

Dagegen gibt es solche Wendungen: Da dafür habe ich keine Zeit.

(Deshalb musste ich erst lernen, dass in "da nicht für" "dafür" zerschnitten ist -- statt dass "dafür" gekürzt ist.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Dagegen solche Wendungen: Da dafür habe ich keine Zeit.


Bei mir wär's eher: "Da hab' ich keine Zeit dafür." 

Ich frage mich, ob das dann auch  noch als


Hutschi said:


> "dafür" zerschnitten


gelten kann, oder ob "da" dann einfach eine Abtönungspartikel ist ??


----------



## Frieder

Nach meinem Gefühl ist in „da nicht für_” _eindeutig das Wort _dafür »_zerschnitten«. Im Standarddeutschen müsste es „dafür nicht” heißen. Das sagt aber meines Wissens niemand.

Hier im Ruhrgebiet hört man diese Wendung auch mittlerweile häufiger. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie sich über Medien, hier besonders Fernsehen und Internet(-foren), verbreitet hat – genau wie „gerne” (statt „bitte”) sich wohl vom Süden her kommend eingeschlichen hat.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Hutschi said:


> Ich bin im eher südlich-östlichen Bereich verortet und habe den Ausdruck immer als Ablehnung empfunden. ... "Da nicht für" hieß für mich "Ich lehne den Dank ab."


Ich bin auch aus dem Süden, kannte den Ausdruck auch nicht, habe ihn dann direkt von einem Hamburger inkl. Erläuterung gehört. Ohne Erklärung hätte ich ihn auch als etwas brüske Ablehnung des Dankes empfunden.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hier in Westfalen ist es auch nicht verbreitet; auch da hat die Karte (s. o. #4) recht. Die Dankesformeln, die ablehnend sind, wenn man sie wörtlich nimmt, sind eigentlich alle nicht wirklich ablehnend, glaube ich. Es sind „inhaltsleere Phrasen“ (Hutschi, #7), oder man möchte (bewusst oder unbewusst) betonen, was für ein kompetenter und netter Typ man ist. „Da nicht für“ = „Das war doch ein Klacks für mich, und du brauchst mir doch nicht zu danken.“ Aber natürlich geht man davon aus, auch für einen relativ kleinen Gefallen ein „Danke“ zu hören, denn es ist nun mal so üblich, dass auch da „Danke“ gesagt wird. Und wenn das dann doch einmal nicht der Fall sein sollte, werden auch Leute, die standardmäßig „Da nich(t) für“, „Nichts zu danken“ oder „Keine Ursache“ sagen, den Dank mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit vermissen. Nehme ich zumindest an.


----------



## elroy

Lhost Vokus said:


> Ohne Erklärung hätte ich ihn auch als etwas brüske Ablehnung des Dankes empfunden


 Das ist aber pragmatisch blockiert. Wer lehnt schon allen Ernstes einen Dank ab? 

Auch wenn man gerade diese Formel nicht kennt, so gibt es doch in allen oder in den meisten Sprachen und Dialekten mindestens einen ähnlichen Ausdruck à la „Das ist doch keinen Dank wert“. Nur die konkreten Worte variieren. 

Ich habe in England mal als Antwort auf ein Danke „no dramas“ gehört. Kannte ich so nicht, fand ich ganz lustig, hab aber natürlich sofort verstanden, was gemeint ist. Hab mich also jetzt nicht gefragt, warum der Typ auf einmal über Theater spricht oder so. 

Dass ein Muttersprachler im echten Leben ein „Da nicht für“ tatsächlich als Dankablehnung missversteht, kann ich mir nun beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Kontext, Gestik und Plausibilität sind doch das A und O bei der Kommunikation.


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> Dass ein Muttersprachler im echten Leben ein „Da nicht für“ tatsächlich als Dankablehnung missversteht, kann ich mir nun beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Kontext, Gestik und Plausibilität sind doch das A und O bei der Kommunikation.


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke (Tonfall und Mimik hast du noch vergessen). Aber ich bin im Norden geboren und deshalb möglicherweise nicht objektiv. 

Wenn Hutschi das beim ersten Mal tatsächlich falsch verstanden haben will, dann glaube ich ihm das. Möglicherweise war der Sprecher damals kein nativer »Fischkopp«, hat den Spruch mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt und dann in völlig verkehrtem Tonfall geäußert. Dann kann das auch schon mal falsch ankommen.


----------



## elroy

Ich hatte Hutschis Äußerungen zum Thema, genauso wie die von Lhost Vokus, als hypothetisch aufgefasst ("Wenn mir das jemand gesagt *hätte*, *hätte* ich es so verstanden"). @Hutschi, hast Du das tatsächlich mal als Antwort auf ein Danke bekommen und als Dankablehnung verstanden? Wenn ja, wie hast Du reagiert? (Was sagt man zu jemanden, von dem man glaubt, er habe gerade den Dank von einem abgelehnt? )


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe es zum ersten Mal in "In aller Freundschaft" bewusst gehört.  Ich war sehr verstört, wieso die Ärztin den Dank ablehnte. Deshalb habe ich mir das auch gemerkt. (Es war eine durch die Hilfe der Ärztin überstandene Situation. Der Patient bedankte sich. Die Ärztin sagte "Da nicht für!" 
Vorher hatte sie auch ein paar Fehler gemacht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war die Situation brenzlig, es ging aber gut aus. Ich dachte, das war der Grund, dass sie den Dank ablehnte.)
Ansonsten kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern, es gehört zu haben.
Dagegen verbreitet sich "gerne", das habe ich jetzt sogar von einer Verkäuferin gehört. Das empfinde ich als positiv.

"Nichts zu danken" empfinde ich negativ bzw. als nichtssagende Floskel. Es drückt implizit eine gewisse Ablehnung aus. Es ist heute auch sehr selten.

Meist:  "Gern geschehen", manchmal "bitte".


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Nichts zu danken" empfinde ich negativ bzw. als nichtssagende Floskel. Es drückt implizit eine gewisse Ablehnung aus.


Das ist m.E.  reine Gewohnheitssache. "Nichts zu danken" kenne ich von Kind auf und habe es nie als Ablehnung empfunden, genauso wenig wie  "Da nicht für!" als  Ablehnung (_"Ich lehne den Dank ab.") _aufgefasst werden kann.


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist völlig wahr.
Als Kind habe ich mich über "Grüß Gott" lustig gemacht. Dabei ist es nur ein freundlicher Gruß. Aber eben regional verbreitet.
Ich weiß es natürlich jetzt, dass "Dafür nicht!" lediglich eine Floskel ist. Da half auch das Forum.
Und oft kommt man drauf, wenn man annimmt, dass der andere freundlich ist.

Meine frühere Chefin hat mir mal erzählt, dass ich ihre Mutter sehr darüber aufgeregt hätte, dass ihr Schwiegersohn sie "Weib" genannt hatte.
Ich fragte, ob er zufällig aus dem südlichen Thüringer Wald stamme. Sie fragte mich, woher ich das wisse. Es ist so, dass das die einzige Gegend ist, die ich kenne, wo Weib zu der Zeit noch keine Beleidigung war, sondern relativ normal, meist mit Diminutiv. (Mein Weibla").

Wenn man das berücksichtigt, dass der andere freundlich agiert, kommt es zu viel weniger Missverständnissen und Streit.

In einer direkten Begegnung hätte ich vielleicht nachgefragt. (Ich habe manchmal nachgefragt, was eine Redewendung bedeutet.)

Sprache ist auch ein Zeichen von Zusammengehörigkeit und von Abgrenzung.


----------



## elroy

Ich würde mal ganz pauschal sagen, dass im Prinzip *keiner *der Ausdrücke auf der Karte in irgendeiner Hinsicht wörtlich zu verstehen ist. Man sagt das einfach aus Höflichkeit.


----------



## Hutschi

Genau. Probleme können sich nur ergeben, wenn man sie noch nicht kennt und aus dem Zusammenhang nicht richtig erschließt.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich würde mal ganz pauschal sagen, dass im Prinzip *keiner *der Ausdrücke auf der Karte in irgendeiner Hinsicht wörtlich zu verstehen ist. Man sagt das einfach aus Höflichkeit.


Na, die haben schon alle klare Bedeutungen, die auch so zu verstehen sind. Sie ist nur nicht jedem bekannt:
_Grüß Gott = Gott grüße dich = Gott segne dich _(Konjunktiv I in optativer Bedeutung).
_Da nicht für = Für diese Sache bedarf es keines Dankes._


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> die auch so zu verstehen sind


 Was ich meinte: Sie haben allesamt eine pragmatische Funktion, die nichts mit der wörtlichen Bedeutung zu tun hat.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Dass ein Muttersprachler im echten Leben ein „Da nicht für“ tatsächlich als Dankablehnung missversteht, kann ich mir nun beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


Ich halte es auch für unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht für ausgeschlossen. Es gibt Unterschiede in der Mentalität von Mensch zu Mensch und von Gegend zu Gegend; es mag auch vorkommen, dass jemand an einem bestimmten Tag nicht ganz auf der Höhe ist. Jedenfalls hat mir mal jemand aus Niedersachsen erzählt, er sei in Baden-Württemberg mit seinem „trockenen norddeutschen Humor“ angeeckt. Er habe jemandem einen Vorwurf gemacht, der nur als harmlose Frotzelei gemeint gewesen sei, aber sein Gegenüber habe den Vorwurf als ernst gemeint aufgefasst und sei ziemlich angefressen gewesen. _Nord gegen Süd_ ? (Romantitel von Jules Verne). Ich selber habe vor ein paar Tagen im Forum den Spruch „Hätte, hätte Fahrradkette“ benutzt und noch einen zwinkernden Smiley dahintergesetzt. Es war als kleine Frotzelei gemeint, wurde aber als Spott aufgefasst. Ost-West-Konflikt?  (Der Spruch mit der Fahrradkette stammt wohl aus dem Norden, jedenfalls wurde er durch Peer Steinbrück populär.)


----------



## Hutschi

Wie weiter oben schon erwähnt wurde: Es ist eine Frage der Gewohnheit.

Ich hatte Formen wie "Da nicht für" (mit getrennter Präposition) früher falsch aufgefasst als Kurzform von: "Da nicht dafür".

Meine Frau stammt aus Potsdam und ist am Anfang in Dresden oft angeeckt, hat aber auch vieles falsch verstanden, da regional Begriffe unterschiedlich verwendet werden.
Ich hatte in Berlin Probleme. Wenn man dort in der S-Bahn getreten wurde, kam keine Entschuldigung, sondern ein Spruch, man solle besser aufpassen. 

Wenn man solche Sachen nicht kennt, fasst man sie oft erstmal wörtlich auf.

Gibt es eigentlich einen beschreibenden Namen für geteilte Präpositionen? Es ist ja dann so, dass ein Teil eine Präposition wird, das andere eine Postposition und dazwischen ein Einschub steht. 

---

"Iss nur noch ein Stück." - Das war im Thüringer Wald immer ernst gemeint. Wenn man einen guten Eindruck machen wollte, bedeutete es, dass man noch etwas essen musste.
In Potsdam das Gegenteil, das wusste ich aber leider nicht. Ich ließ mich immer wieder überreden, konnte schon fast nicht mehr. Das war aber falsch. Gemeint war: Ich hätte mich bedanken und "Nein, danke!" sagen sollen.
---


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Wenn man dort in der S-Bahn getreten wurde, kam keine Entschuldigung, sondern ein Spruch, man solle besser aufpassen.


In Mailand manchmal auch - leider.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen beschreibenden Namen für geteilte Präpositionen? Es ist ja dann so, dass ein Teil eine Präposition wird, das andere eine Postposition und dazwischen ein Einschub steht.


Ich habe gerade einen interessanten Artikel dazu entdeckt:  Spaltung von Pronominaladverbien.

Sie unterscheiden drei Varianten, die regional unterschiedlich verbreitet sind:

Gespaltene Pronominaladverbien (da ... für)
Gespaltene Pronominaladverbien mit Verdoppelung (da ... dafür)
Ungespaltene Pronominaladverbien mit Verdoppelung (da dafür)
In meiner Ecke ist im Dialekt übrigens Variante 3 üblich:

_dodefor = da dafür_ = _dafür_
_dodezu_ = _da dazu_ = _dazu_
_dodehinner_ = _da dahinter_ = _dahinter_


----------



## Hutschi

In meiner auch. Danke sehr. Dazu kommt Version 2.
Da bin ich nicht dafür.
Da dafür/dadafür bin ich nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> 3. Ungespaltene Pronominaladverbien mit Verdoppelung (da dafür)
> In meiner Ecke ist im Dialekt übrigens Variante 3 üblich:
> 
> _dodefor = da dafür_ = _dafür_


In meiner Ecke auch:
_dodef*ü*r = da dafür_ = _dafür_


----------



## Hutschi

Im Dialekt kenne ich auch "dodafüra". (Nicht Dresden, sondern südlicher Thüringer Wald) (Ich hoffe, das ist nit zusehr "off-Topic", es zeigt die Einordnung ins Sprachgefüge.) 

In Hochdeutsch haben meine Eltern "daadafür" gesagt. (aa habe ich hier für sehr langes betontes "a" geschrieben.)

Es hat in folgender Form mit dem Norddeutschen Ausdruck in #1 zu tun:
"Da nicht für" würde ich intern umsetzen in: "Da nicht dafür" mit "für" als Verkürzung von "dafür", was aber wahrscheinlich "Volksetymologie" oder "Hutschi-Etymologie" ist.  -> "Dadafür nicht" = Dafür nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> In Hochdeutsch haben meine Eltern "daadafür" gesagt.


Du meinst wohl: mit hochdeutscher Aussprache.


Hutschi said:


> Da dafür/dadafür


An alle Deutschlerner: Nicht nachmachen.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> n meiner Ecke ist im Dialekt übrigens Variante 3 üblich:
> 
> _dodefor = da dafür_ = _dafür
> dodezu_ = _da dazu_ = _dazu
> dodehinner_ = _da dahinter_ = _dahinter_


Diese reduplizierten Formen sind wohl zumindest ursprünglich als Verstärkungen aufzufassen, sind dann aber irgendwann zur Regel geworden. Ähnlich auch _desdeweʒen _(ʒ=stimmhaftes Gegenstück zu "sch").


----------



## Frieder

Das kenne ich nur als _dodesdewesche _. (Irgendwo am Main)


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Du meinst wohl: mit hochdeutscher Aussprache.
> 
> An alle Deutschlerner: Nicht nachmachen.


Ich meine in hochdeutscher Umgangssprache. Genauer in der umgangssprachlichen Variante der Standardsprache mit hochdeutscher Aussprache und ohne .

Standardsprachlich würde ich "da dafür"  sagen, statt "dadafür", vergleiche: Spaltung von Pronominaladverbien – Variantengrammatik des Standarddeutschen  (ungespalten mit Verdoppelung) .

Duden:

da dafür:
"da" zu diesem Zeitpunkt/an dieser Stelle
"dafür" zu diesem Zweck.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Das kenne ich nur als _dodesdewesche _. (Irgendwo am Main)


Ja, stimmt, eigentlich ist  _desdeweʒ-e/n_ (es wird entweder das Schwa oder das [n] in _-en_ elidiert) keine Reduplikation, wird aber heute i.d.R. so aufgefasst. Im Fuankfurter Raum ist es die dialektale Standardform für _deshalb/deswegen/darum_.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Standardsprachlich würde ich "da dafür" sagen


Ich halte das nicht für standardsprachlich, aber dabei sollten wir es bewenden lassen. Es hat hier zu solchen Fragen schon genügend Nein!-Doch!-Nein!-Doch!-Diskussionen gegeben.


----------



## kimko_379

Hutschi said:


> In meiner auch. Danke sehr. Dazu kommt Version 2.
> Da bin ich nicht dafür.
> Da dafür/dadafür bin ich nicht.


Handelt es sich dabei vielleicht nicht um ”Linksversetzungen/left_dislocations"?:  Das erste "da" oder zweite "da" im "Da dadafür",  ist es oder sind sie nicht die Vorausnahme/Voranzeige des "(für) DAS"?  Ich bitte um jemandes Beantworten!


----------



## kimko_379

D. h., ich fragte, ob es ein halb-gebrochenes/clipped-style Deutsch ist, wie dieser "semi-gebrochene sub-standard" französische Satz:
FR: Moi, mon père, son bras, il est cassé - dislocation
(Ich/Mir, mein Vater, sein Arm, er ist gebrochen.)
Oder:  ob es aus einer Art vom hastigen Stottern oder Stammeln stammte?


----------



## kimko_379

"Da nicht für.":  isn't this also a left-dislocation and no "da-" omission in "dafür"?  And I feel like doubting some part of the Duden explanations about all this problem.


----------



## kimko_379

My Ger.-J. Dict shows:  "Da ist er geeignet für.  =  Dafür ist er geeignet."
So, was this not the case historically?:
1.  The original sentence was:  "Da bin ich nicht für." where "Da"  was a topicalization.
2.  Then, the set-phrase-in-one-word "dafür" replaced "für" and the sentence became "Dafür bin ich nicht."
3.  Next, the left-dislocation happened and this sentence happened:
"Da bin ich nicht dafür." where "Da" is the left-dislocation of "da-".
4.  Then, the ramification/differentiation/drift of the meaning of the sentence-head "Da" occurred and it came to mean "An dieser Stelle," separate/different from the "da-" in the sense of "zu diesem Zweck".
5.  Finally, the second-generation left-dislocation took place and "Da dadafür bin ich nicht." was born where "dafür" is a set phrase for "für".


----------



## tatüta

berndf said:


> Danke, das hilft. Die meisten roten Punkte scheinen entlang der Nordseeküste in Nordfriesland, Dithmarschen und Ostfriesland. Ob es vielleicht ursprünglich aus dem Friesischen kommt?





Demiurg said:


> Das Phänomen an sich (Zerlegung von Pronominaladverbien im Norddeutschen) sollte aber bekannt sein.
> 
> Da habe ich keine Zeit zu.
> Da habe ich kein Problem mit.
> Da habe ich keinen Bock drauf.



Ich kann dazu beitragen, dass Pronominaladverben auch in der schwedischen Standardsprache zerlegt werden, regulär. Stammt bestimmt noch aus dem Niederdeutschen. Mir gefällt der Effekt, den es auf die Rhythmik hat, recht gut. 

Zum Nebenschauplatz Unhöflichkeit: Da geht jeder anders mit um ; eine komplexe, höchst individuelle Mischung aus Persönlichkeit, sozialen Sprachgewohnheiten und der persönlichen Gebundenheit an die soziale Sprachgewohnheit. Schon von Mentalitäten zu sprechen ist mir m.E. einen Tick (wo sagt man eigentlichen Ticken?) zu generalisiert und nicht mehr wahr, beinhaltet ja immer irgendwie eine Bewertung. 

Die Person mit dem trockensten Humor, die ich je getroffen habe, stammte übrigens irgendwo aus Baden.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi,



kimko_379 said:


> My Ger.-J. Dict shows:  "Da ist er geeignet für.  =  Dafür ist er geeignet."
> So, was this not the case historically?:
> 1.  The original sentence was:  "Da bin ich nicht für." where "Da"  was a topicalization.
> 2.  Then, the set-phrase-in-one-word "dafür" replaced "für" and the sentence became "Dafür bin ich nicht."
> 3.  Next, the left-dislocation happened and this sentence happened:
> "Da bin ich nicht dafür." where "Da" is the left-dislocation of "da-".
> 4.  Then, the ramification/differentiation/drift of the meaning of the sentence-head "Da" occurred and it came to mean "An dieser Stelle," separate/different from the "da-" in the sense of "zu diesem Zweck".
> 5.  Finally, the second-generation left-dislocation took place and "Da dadafür bin ich nicht." was born where "dafür" is a set phrase for "für".


1. In the north da ... für is just a split form of dafür.
This form is usually not used in the south.

2. Dafür is the normal non split form.
3. Is a reinterpretation in the South.
Da = in diesem Fall
Für = shortened dafür.
This is how I understood it until word reference discussions.
4. See my 3.
5. I do not know exactly. In my opinion dadafür is a spelling form of da dafür.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> 3....Da = in diesem Fall


I, too, understand it that way - and not as a left-dislocation of da-. But I'm not a native.


----------



## Hutschi

This is because of in the south split preposition is not used.
So it will be interpreted according to local rules.

I asked my wife (from Potsdam)
There is neither used the split form nor dadafür in any form.
So there is a gap between the regions.


----------



## kimko_379

Thanks a million, folks!  Apart/Aside/Differently from left-dislocations, what do you suppose was the semantical reason/motif for the grammaticalizations of the split-forms or the "dada- ... " forms?  People grammaticalized the Ausklammarungen from the needs for quicker/earlier releases/removals of the tensions to keep the sentence-structures-memories, for example.  What made people produce "da ... preposisions" and "dada-prepositions"?


----------



## Hutschi

The old form was mittelhochdeutsch "da für".

Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm

So “dafür“ is united rather than split in historical context.
POV today, it seems to be split.
I do not know  why. Is the older form kept in the North? Or is it really split?


----------



## berndf

_Da_-composita have always existed and is common West-Germanic. The English and Duch cognates _therefore_ and _daarvoor_ can also be traced back to Old English and Old Dutch, respectively.


----------



## kimko_379

1.  Let me repeat:  why or how on earth were the Da's put at the head of the sentences like "Da nicht für." and "Da ist er geeignet für.", if not by left-dislocations, I wonder?
2.  Would anyone please give the analysis of the sememes or semantico-morphological constituents in "dadafür"? :   what do the first "da-" and the second "-da-" there mean?


----------



## berndf

kimko_379 said:


> if not by left-dislocations


Left dislocation is one possibility:
_Nicht *da*für > *Da* nicht für_
right dislocation another:
_Da*für* nicht > Da nicht *für*_
A third possibility would be dropping of the first part in the compount based on a hypothetical form with an additional _da _for topic prominence (similar to _da_-reduplication in southern use):
_*Da nicht *da*für > Da nicht für_.

Intuitively I would say _right dislocation_ but it is difficult to tell. The genesis of such colloquialisms is rarely well documented. It should be noted that _da nicht für_ is not general northern but a Hamburg localism that has radiated in surrounding areas. But it follows a broader pattern of adverb right dislocation like _Da*hin* kommt er nicht > Da kommt er nicht *hin*_, which occurs in many varieties but seems to be predominantly northern, at least in origin, and which is remicent to right dislocations like English _*From *where are you? > Where are you *from*?_


----------



## kimko_379

There is the one remaining question:  What could "dadafür" mean?  I was wondering if anyone could possibly kindly explain that.


----------



## berndf

Probably originally an emphatic reduplication. It doesn't mean anything different from _dafür_.


----------

